

NBC Sports disputes World Cup streaming record - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2365288/opensource-subnet/nbc-sports-disputes-world-cup-streaming-record.html#twitter

======
stevep2007
The World Cup match between Cameroon and Mexico was viewed 2.8 million times,
setting a world record for the most views of a sporting match streamed over
the internet. However, NBC Sports still claims it holds the record for the
most internet views of a sporting match, Variety reported yesterday, even
though the record-setting 2014 Olympic Semi Final hockey game between the U.S.
and Canada generated only 2.1 million views.

